# 2011 M3 vs. 2011 Ford Mustang GT



## fltplan (Sep 25, 2010)

I am impressed with the Mustang's performance also. But you don't buy a BMW or Porsche because it is the fastest thing on the road. Both can be beat by a purpose built Pinto street light to street light. Not too many people will actually get their vehicles to perform as in this test at Streets of Willow. 

I used to have a 97 Carrera S, which was probably and still is one of the best looking cars ever. It was a tiptronic and would get beat by everything on the road. I didn't buy it to beat everyone, but it is one of the reasons that I sold it.

My point being that M3 owners won't consider a Mustang and vice versa. Two different audiences. And if you are looking for a track car, a 1982 Porsche 911SC lightened up will smoke em all for much less money to drive the point home regarding owner's desires.

Kudos to Ford!


----------



## Grunt66 (Oct 4, 2005)

fltplan said:


> I am impressed with the Mustang's performance also. But you don't buy a BMW or Porsche because it is the fastest thing on the road. Both can be beat by a purpose built Pinto street light to street light. Not too many people will actually get their vehicles to perform as in this test at Streets of Willow.
> 
> I used to have a 97 Carrera S, which was probably and still is one of the best looking cars ever. It was a tiptronic and would get beat by everything on the road. I didn't buy it to beat everyone, but it is one of the reasons that I sold it.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above post. The performance of the Mustang is impressing. But as my wife put it, "At the end of the day it is still a Ford". These cars are for different audiences and most likely a BMW owner would not consider a Ford (unless they are looking for a truck) and a Ford owner would never consider a BMW. Now there will be the exception to the rule, I owned several Corvettes and IROC-Z's (back in the late 80's for the IROC) cars and I transitioned over to a BMW in 2005. I bought a 2005 330CI ZHP with a manual over the Corvette. While taking my wife's 525i in for service they gave us a 330ci as a loaner. I was impressed with the overall balance of the 330CI that I ordered a 330CI ZHP. Great car but it was bought back by BMW for a faulty ignition coil (BMW could never find out why the #3 coil kept failing).

I am not a big fan of the looks of the new 335i or M3 (looks are subjective to the owner). I believe the E46 M3 and ZHP coupe are one of the best looking vehicles. Since my ZHP was bought back I have tried to find another ZHP coupe with a 6 speed and most are automatics.

On a different note I am going to test drive the new stang GT just to mess with the wife. I actually am looking at a new Grand Sport Vette.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Grunt66 said:


> I agree with the above post. The performance of the Mustang is impressing. But as my wife put it, "At the end of the day it is still a Ford". These cars are for different audiences and most likely a BMW owner would not consider a Ford (unless they are looking for a truck) and a Ford owner would never consider a BMW. Now there will be the exception to the rule, I owned several Corvettes and IROC-Z's (back in the late 80's for the IROC) cars and I transitioned over to a BMW in 2005. I bought a 2005 330CI ZHP with a manual over the Corvette. While taking my wife's 525i in for service they gave us a 330ci as a loaner. I was impressed with the overall balance of the 330CI that I ordered a 330CI ZHP. Great car but it was bought back by BMW for a faulty ignition coil (BMW could never find out why the #3 coil kept failing).
> 
> I am not a big fan of the looks of the new 335i or M3 (looks are subjective to the owner). I believe the E46 M3 and ZHP coupe are one of the best looking vehicles. Since my ZHP was bought back I have tried to find another ZHP coupe with a 6 speed and most are automatics.
> 
> On a different note I am going to test drive the new stang GT just to mess with the wife. I actually am looking at a new Grand Sport Vette.


You let them take your ZHP back ***for bad coils***?????? Jeezus....


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

It may have the HP, and it may have the speed and acceleration. However, you need to remember that ownership isn't limited to a two minute blatt around the track. It's the daily grind of sitting in traffic and enjoying the quality of your cabin finish instead of rueing the day you bought King Mustang of plasticland. It's being able to rely on your car to take you where you want to go when you want to go there without making a mental note to have that sunroof leak fixed or wondering why your transmission has developed that annoying cluck between 2nd and 3rd.
I don't like the Mustang but I am a huge fan of the design team responsible for vehicles like the Flex, Edge, Taurus and Fusion., however their build quality is still **** and the quality control is somewhat south of that. It's shame because of all the domestic manufacturers Ford has the products to compete with the world and unfortunately their culture of mediocrity defeats them.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

I think people are forgetting this car starts at only 29 grand. For the money, I think it's awesome. But that's just my opinion. I plan on test driving one soon as I'm looking for a "fun" car.


----------



## Grunt66 (Oct 4, 2005)

Fast Bob said:


> You let them take your ZHP back ***for bad coils***?????? Jeezus....


I lost count how many times the number 3 coil failed (I think it was 7 times in a 6 month time frame). Believe me I was doing my own research on the forums and talking directly with the Service Manager. The last time they thought they fixed it they replaced all of the coils (already done several other times) and I told them to drive the car. While the car was out on a test run the #3 coil failed again. I asked if replacing the engine was an option and it was not. The car was in the shop more then I drove it. With that being said, BMW was great to deal with and I would not hesitate to buy another BMW. It was a sad day when I parted with the ZHP but keeping it was no longer and option.


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

Ford owner would not consider a BMW? My other car is a v-8 1997 Ford Tbird with sports package, and it's one hell of a tough car, and it has 150k miles, with ZERO repairs and never left me stranded. I can appreciate a good vehicle no matter what brand it is. every single thing, right down to all the knobs, switches and electrical stuff (it does have many option packages), still works and in tip-top shape. Only thing I replaced was a sun visor in that car, and regular oil changes, brake service etc. that's all.

I highly doubt my ZHP would be that dependable, but it has things/can do things that my Tbird can't and vice versa ... I do miss seeing my Tbird's tach, with 2000 rpm and 70 mph...so much low end torque, great highway cruiser and so TOUGH even when abused, and handles great for such a heavy car. I will never get rid of it, and plan to make a show piece out of it...
I love both cars...Those who put down Ford as "just a Ford" is short-sighted, and narrow minded IMO.
I think the Mustang, even the v6, is offering a hell of a lot of bang for the $, and probably more dependable too. It's not a BMW, but it doesn't have to be one, nor need to be one.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Washburn said:


> Ford owner would not consider a BMW? My other car is a v-8 1997 Ford Tbird with sports package, and it's one hell of a tough car, and it has 150k miles, with ZERO repairs and never left me stranded. I can appreciate a good vehicle no matter what brand it is. every single thing, right down to all the knobs, switches and electrical stuff (it does have many option packages), still works and in tip-top shape. Only thing I replaced was a sun visor in that car, and regular oil changes, brake service etc. that's all.
> 
> I highly doubt my ZHP would be that dependable, but it has things/can do things that my Tbird can't and vice versa ... I do miss seeing my Tbird's tach, with 2000 rpm and 70 mph...so much low end torque, great highway cruiser and so TOUGH even when abused, and handles great for such a heavy car. I will never get rid of it, and plan to make a show piece out of it...
> I love both cars...Those who put down Ford as "just a Ford" is short-sighted, and narrow minded IMO.
> I think the Mustang, even the v6, is offering a hell of a lot of bang for the $, and probably more dependable too. It's not a BMW, but it doesn't have to be one, nor need to be one.


Very well said. Agreed on all points.


----------



## Grunt66 (Oct 4, 2005)

Washburn said:


> Ford owner would not consider a BMW? My other car is a v-8 1997 Ford Tbird with sports package, and it's one hell of a tough car, and it has 150k miles, with ZERO repairs and never left me stranded. I can appreciate a good vehicle no matter what brand it is. every single thing, right down to all the knobs, switches and electrical stuff (it does have many option packages), still works and in tip-top shape. Only thing I replaced was a sun visor in that car, and regular oil changes, brake service etc. that's all.
> 
> I highly doubt my ZHP would be that dependable, but it has things/can do things that my Tbird can't and vice versa ... I do miss seeing my Tbird's tach, with 2000 rpm and 70 mph...so much low end torque, great highway cruiser and so TOUGH even when abused, and handles great for such a heavy car. I will never get rid of it, and plan to make a show piece out of it...
> I love both cars...Those who put down Ford as "just a Ford" is short-sighted, and narrow minded IMO.
> I think the Mustang, even the v6, is offering a hell of a lot of bang for the $, and probably more dependable too. It's not a BMW, but it doesn't have to be one, nor need to be one.


Ford can not even compete on the same level as BMW. My parents and my in laws own nothing but Ford's. I even owned a 1978 F250XL 4X4 with a 460 (back in 1982) that had it's issues. My mother's super charged thunder bird died after 60,000 miles and my father's 85 XLT F150 302 engine seized after 85K miles and my brother's 92 Ford Escort GT had a frame that had severe corrosion and my neighbor had a early 80's pick up with gray paint that started to oxides (living in Maryland) after two years, granted Ford repainted the truck free of charge. Right now my father in law has a Ford Ranger that is suffering brake failures along with transmission issues with 48K and he works for a Ford dealer and will only own nothing but Ford's. I am 44 and I have owned various vehicles since I was 16. My IROC had issues with licking T-Tops and the aluminum intake manifold mating against the iron heads (the gaskets would leak coolant). Ford has made tremendous strides over the years and I actually like the looks of their new vehicles but I am gun shy due to the issues I have witnessed in the past.

There is more to owning a vehicle then just performance. Case in point, we have a 2002 BMW 525i that is rock solid since new. My in laws have a 2005 Ford Tarus that leaks oil, has squeaks and you can hear the road when you drive down the freeway as if the windows were rolled down ( the windows are up). My father in law always wants to take his car when we go out and I respect that.

Vehicles get you from A to B and that is there job and Ford does a good job but Ford is entry level and BMW is in a different league all together. It reminds me of a saying I heard from Harley Davidson, If I have to explain it you will not understand it.


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

-sigh - where in the world did i say they're in the same league? i said respect them for what they both do, as they can do different things well. I do however, believe that my BMW will NOT have the reliability record at 150k miles that my Tbird has at 150k miles. I sure WISH so, but i doubt it.


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

Ryan M said:


> I think people are forgetting this car starts at only 29 grand. For the money, I think it's awesome. But that's just my opinion. I plan on test driving one soon as I'm looking for a "fun" car.


You won't be disappointed! I've test driven the new 5.0 a few times and have been suitably impressed with it's poise and balance (not to mention 400+ hp).

This is one BMW owner that IS considering this Mustang. With the Premium GT package, the interior is very nice and the car is VERY fun yet very comfortable on the highway.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

J. Kidd said:


> You won't be disappointed! I've test driven the new 5.0 a few times and have been suitably impressed with it's poise and balance (not to mention 400+ hp).
> 
> This is one BMW owner that IS considering this Mustang. With the Premium GT package, the interior is very nice and the car is VERY fun yet very comfortable on the highway.


This is good to hear....American manufacturers obviously have the *ability* to produce good cars, they just need to stay on top of the quality issues.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

So Ford got the push rods out of the engines, what a break through for them...

HS


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

HoustonScott said:


> So Ford got the push rods of the engines, what a break through for them...
> 
> HS


(I'm assuming you meant "*out* of the engines")

In the Mustang? Yah - in 1996.

Welcome to the party, pal! _(to paraphrase John McClane)_


----------



## wolfen (Jul 2, 2007)

The new Ford is Very Nice and Mustangs do have a performance heritage. For mustang Fans, Ford is doing a great job. But all in all comparing the two is like comparing sparkling wine to champagne. Both Get you buzzed, both look the same on paper, both look almost identical in the glass too and their bottles can be almost identical in style. But if i have to explain the difference, even after you drink it, you won't get it. Sometimes the difference in suddle details is enough to change the whole. 

Like someone mentioned above with the Harley D Crowd. If an explanation is necessary ..... you get the rest. 


As far as the mustang and any Domestic car for that matter, all cars are nice when they are Brand New. Even Kia's and Hyundai's. I would not want to own that mustang for more then MAYBE 30K miles. After that those cars get all lose. The tranny gets sloppier, Each bump reveals rattles and lose plactic pins holing everything in place. The plastics don't age gracefully and they look and feel old before their time. It's a good fast cheap car. 

So in essence you get what you pay for. For every plus the mustang has in power it will have buried minuses in using cheaper plastics, less steel and steel alloys that don;t hold up as well over time. Good luck with getting say 100K out of the car it running like when it was new. It will be a rattle trap ready for a tube chassis or the junk yard. 

A BMW 540 or M3 or M5 car last for 200K EASY and still perform like the day they rolled out of the factory. That's engineering in precision, Metal alloys, plastic alloys, to say the least.


----------

